# Some more new pics of my big guy



## AKSkirmish (Jun 24, 2005)

Just redone his Lighting setup again-Just figured I would throw these out to get some opinions on his tank-Eventually when i figure out how to clean the piece of driftwood i got it will be added as well-Took one with and without flash-Lights are only running at half power right now-Only got 2 54 watt bulbs on in these pics-N e how let me know what ya think please-The first two pics are new the rest are older pics to give people an idea on what he looks like up close-Thanks Ak

































This is the lighting setup that I changed out-


----------



## Guest (Mar 17, 2007)

He looks like a real brute.


----------



## AKSkirmish (Jun 24, 2005)

Bullsnake said:


> He looks like a real brute.


Thanks man-He truely is too-


----------



## piranha_guy_dan (Oct 4, 2004)

monster!!!!!!!


----------



## xxwhookiddxx (Jan 10, 2007)

huge guy woww!!!


----------



## Kemper1989 (Feb 14, 2005)

haha nice.


----------



## AKSkirmish (Jun 24, 2005)

Thanks guys-


----------



## benJii (Feb 17, 2005)

Wow, great looking fish ya got there bro. I'm suprised such a common type of flowerhorn would get that big, you would figure you would need some sort of purebreed to achieve thats size.


----------



## Snake_Eyes (Jun 14, 2006)

Nice looking FH.







I was at the LFS today and they had a FH that somebody brought in, it was around 9" and thick but didn't have the large hump on it's head. Is it just the males that get the hump or do they develop it at a certain size? Sorry if it's a dumb question but I've never really paid much attention to them before.


----------



## AKSkirmish (Jun 24, 2005)

Tibs said:


> Nice looking FH.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Thanks-Not sure if only males get the hump-Which is referred to as the "kok"-FRrom what I understand,it's more like a status symbol-The bigger the Kok and the brighter the colors-usually the more they are worth-With the exception of the "flower line"-Thats a huge factor also-


----------



## ZOSICK (May 25, 2005)

look very nice and healthy.



Spoiler



you have lots of clutter around


----------



## face2006 (Feb 17, 2006)

nice...can't wait to get home and post some pics of mine...


----------



## AKSkirmish (Jun 24, 2005)

06 C6 LS2 said:


> nice...can't wait to get home and post some pics of mine...


Thanks-I can't wait to see some more pics of this guy either-


----------



## acestro (Jul 7, 2003)

Actually my flowerhorn grew extremely fast and is now my largest fish! This one looks about as close to a true trimac as a flowerhorn can get. True trimacs are becoming increasingly rare, I guess that's one downside of the FH thing.


----------



## AKSkirmish (Jun 24, 2005)

acestro said:


> Actually my flowerhorn grew extremely fast and is now my largest fish! This one looks about as close to a true trimac as a flowerhorn can get. True trimacs are becoming increasingly rare, I guess that's one downside of the FH thing.


I hear ya there man-It's huge dissapointment in the fh world-I would love to find one though and give it a try-

Thanks for the words Ace-


----------



## face2006 (Feb 17, 2006)

AKSkirmish said:


> nice...can't wait to get home and post some pics of mine...


Thanks-I can't wait to see some more pics of this guy either-
[/quote]

My daughter done hid the usb cord on me..looks like I might have to buy another one...here is the one u seen already AK...will post new ones when I purchase a new cord...Thanx again Mudfish


----------



## AKSkirmish (Jun 24, 2005)

Very nice man-Just wait until he gets use to that tank though-Can't wait to see some pics whe you get a new cord-


----------



## Blacksheep (Dec 11, 2003)

Man, another nice FW. Very nice colors. What website are you talking about regarding flowerhorns? Might be interesting to go there and do some reading.

If I didn't have my heart set on some Frontosas for my 210g, I would get one of those. They are beautiful!


----------



## AKSkirmish (Jun 24, 2005)

PastorJeff said:


> Man, another nice FW. Very nice colors. What website are you talking about regarding flowerhorns? Might be interesting to go there and do some reading.
> 
> If I didn't have my heart set on some Frontosas for my 210g, I would get one of those. They are beautiful!


Flowerhornusa sir-Certainly is a good read on them if one doesn't mind a hybrid-

Yeah that would be a hard toss up for me man-But after owning my FH/Trimac-You couldn't pay me enough money to get rid of my guy-


----------



## Blacksheep (Dec 11, 2003)

AKSkirmish said:


> Man, another nice FW. Very nice colors. What website are you talking about regarding flowerhorns? Might be interesting to go there and do some reading.
> 
> If I didn't have my heart set on some Frontosas for my 210g, I would get one of those. They are beautiful!


Flowerhornusa sir-Certainly is a good read on them if one doesn't mind a hybrid-

Yeah that would be a hard toss up for me man-But after owning my FH/Trimac-You couldn't pay me enough money to get rid of my guy-
[/quote]
AK....how come? Is it their personality or what? What is the history on this guy? Where did you get him? What is so special about them? Is there any kind of forum specifically for the flowerhorn?

Around here in Illinois they don't sell them (at least anything good!)


----------



## AKSkirmish (Jun 24, 2005)

PastorJeff said:


> Man, another nice FW. Very nice colors. What website are you talking about regarding flowerhorns? Might be interesting to go there and do some reading.
> 
> If I didn't have my heart set on some Frontosas for my 210g, I would get one of those. They are beautiful!


Flowerhornusa sir-Certainly is a good read on them if one doesn't mind a hybrid-

Yeah that would be a hard toss up for me man-But after owning my FH/Trimac-You couldn't pay me enough money to get rid of my guy-
[/quote]
AK....how come? Is it their personality or what? What is the history on this guy? Where did you get him? What is so special about them? Is there any kind of forum specifically for the flowerhorn?

Around here in Illinois they don't sell them (at least anything good!)
[/quote]

Not really sure what does it for me sir-Temperment would be a huge factor for me-i like a fish that has alot of personality and will interact with you-Fh,Midas,Rd stuff like that.

Dont really know the history on this guy sir-i got extremely lucky when I found him-He was sittin at my lfs in horrible conditions-Ihe wasn't for sale-But with as much money as spend in there store-They decided to sell it to me-he was right around the 9 to 10 inch mark-I brought him home and gave him some tlc-And not long after he started to come out of his shell-he is a finger chaser-weill kill ne thing I put into the tank-Don't matter what it is-Hell he wont even let my hands enter the tank n e more without haveing to defend it with acouple nets-And even then he still gets me from time to time-

The special thing about them to me would be there coloration and looks along with personality man-Truely a kewl fish to own-
Another pretty special thing about my guy-would be that his genes are mostly made up of trimac-which is hard to even come by nowadays-A true one n ehow-Very little other mix into this guy-Personality can't be matched by ne thing else that I have ever owned-And that in it's self is saying alot-

flowerhornusa.com would be the place to go to get educated on these guys-very knowledgable people over there


----------



## ICEE (Feb 3, 2007)

great pics how long have u had him


----------



## AKSkirmish (Jun 24, 2005)

coutl said:


> great pics how long have u had him


Little over a year now probably-


----------



## face2006 (Feb 17, 2006)

I got some good news, my boy Jimmy is hooking me up with a female flowerhorn...already gave me a monster deal on a big head wolffish from Ecuador, gold wolffish, salvine and a plictor something..lol...so I'm excited to be getting back in the flowerhorn business,..Seems like come Thursday I will have her...I will definately go buy another USB cord and take some pics Ak..I think she is about 4 inches...I'll keep u posted


----------



## AKSkirmish (Jun 24, 2005)

face2006 said:


> I got some good news, my boy Jimmy is hooking me up with a female flowerhorn...already gave me a monster deal on a big head wolffish from Ecuador, gold wolffish, salvine and a plictor something..lol...so I'm excited to be getting back in the flowerhorn business,..Seems like come Thursday I will have her...I will definately go buy another USB cord and take some pics Ak..I think she is about 4 inches...I'll keep u posted


Excellent news mr friend-Never had the luxury of owning a wolf yet-But one day I shall-Heard nothing but good things about them-

Female huh-Sounds good-Can't wait to see the pics-Is this the same guy that sold you your last one man-


----------



## retrofit (Mar 31, 2007)

huge monster you got there


----------



## AKSkirmish (Jun 24, 2005)

retrofit said:


> huge monster you got there


Thanks-


----------



## taylorhedrich (Mar 2, 2005)

Very nice flowerhorn AK! That 4th picture of him is amazing.


----------



## AKSkirmish (Jun 24, 2005)

taylorhedrich said:


> Very nice flowerhorn AK! That 4th picture of him is amazing.


Thanks Taylor-He is my pride and joy-Nothing I have ever owned will even begin to compare to this guy!!!


----------



## RGS38 (Aug 25, 2006)

nice fish dude


----------



## AKSkirmish (Jun 24, 2005)

RGS38 said:


> nice fish dude


Thanks RGS-He is a brute-


----------

